# does the genie let you undelete a program?



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I was wondering if you accidently delete a program on the GENIE hr44 by mistake, Can you restore that show to watch it later ? or ist it permanently deleted?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It's permanently deleted. You can always check to see if the episode is on VOD though.

- Merg


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I miss that feature from my old TiVo. Un-delete is rarely needed, but when it is, it's really nice to have it!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I have used the undelete feature on my Verizon DVR a couple times in the past two years. Nice to have! :grin:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Yes, I have used the undelete feature on my Verizon DVR a couple times in the past two years. Nice to have! :grin:


That's really helpful, but you're just bored I guess.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Me I never need to undelete as I don make mistaks. 

Lord, that isn't very funny: I guess I am bored, too, right now.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would assume there is a reason why the receivers asks you twice before the show is deleted


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Absolutely. I wish only that my lady in the dashboard would NOT confirm when I wish to cancel Route Guidance. You damn betcha I want it off, and NOW!  Quit wasting my time.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I guess thats where hopefully you can get it on VOD.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Delete can be such an automatic process. Yes, I know it asks you to confirm, but I have made a mistake. It would be nice to have this feature.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delete can be such an automatic process. Yes, I know it asks you to confirm, but I have made a mistake. It would be nice to have this feature.
Dont worry, we all make mistakes.... !rolling


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Its funny, a lot of us think the "recycle bin" idea for deleted programs would be awesome. But then people talking about the Comcast X1 DVR are complaining that they have to "delete twice" because deleted programs go into a deleted area.

I guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Its funny, a lot of us think the "recycle bin" idea for deleted programs would be awesome. But then people talking about the Comcast X1 DVR are complaining that they have to "delete twice" because deleted programs go into a deleted area.
> 
> I guess you can't please everyone.


That is actually easy to handle but I agree you still wont please everyone. All you do is make the recycle bin available space. The programs in there would not be counted in the space used calculation and when you need the space they would get auto deleted just like it does now for a full disk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

longrider said:


> That is actually easy to handle but I agree you still wont please everyone. All you do is make the recycle bin available space. The programs in there would not be counted in the space used calculation and when you need the space they would get auto deleted just like it does now for a full disk


I agree.

Some people though freak out when they see it and "think" it's wasting valuable space. In reality stuff in the "recycle bin" is first to go when space is needed.

I think a "recycle bin" folder at the very bottom of the playlist would be a nice feature for DirecTV. Also they could put in an option to disable it for those who don't care, or the same types of people who freak out about it who post on the Comcast X1 DVR threads at other sites.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

TiVo owners also complain about "delete twice", or ask how to remove everything from the "recycle bin". The usual joke response is that they want to remove evidence of porn they watched.

I have used the undelete feature on TiVos and would like to see it on DirecTV DVRs. Perhaps it could be made an option.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Dish recently added a deleted recordings folder to the Hopper software. The deleted recordings stay in the folder for 2 days and then go away permanently. It was about time - and solely done in software.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I used undelete three times yesterday on my non-DirecTV DVR. When the feature was added I thought I'd never use it. Kind of like when I first got a DVR ... I thought I might get some use out of it but didn't realize how much I would rely on DVR viewing over live viewing.

I understand that the "space" taken by deleted programs can be confusing ... but the programs roll out of the deleted programs without a second click (I'm not sure when).

The "delete all porn" issue has been around for years ... and as long as there is a timer history (mine goes back a week) there is already a record of what has been recorded. The difference would be the restore - if you wanted something gone from the DVR and not able to be restored an undelete feature could be a bug.


----------



## dcordero2000 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi to all

i was wondering if Directv has plans to work with the manufacturer of Genie DVR to make modifications on the firmware to include an option for recently deleted items. 
its a very unique and infact almost a security feature to safe guard your shows. 

thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dcordero2000 said:


> Hi to all
> 
> i was wondering if Directv has plans to work with the manufacturer of Genie DVR to make modifications on the firmware to include an option for recently deleted items.
> its a very unique and infact almost a security feature to safe guard your shows.
> ...


DIRECTV doesn't have to work with the manufacturers of the DVRs if they wanted to implement an undelete feature as DIRECTV makes the software in house. However any plans DIRECTV has for this feature is unknown to anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally, never had a need to do this.

What time frame - 1 hour, 1 day, forever? Being able to undelete would mean you'd still have the program on your DVR and thus occupying space.

So much is available on demand so you can get almost anything back.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

James Long said:


> The "delete all porn" issue has been around for years ... and as long as there is a timer history (mine goes back a week) there is already a record of what has been recorded. The difference would be the restore - if you wanted something gone from the DVR and not able to be restored an undelete feature could be a bug.


Why not have an option to permanently delete shows from the recycle bin? That would allow people to delete their porn.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The vast majority of users that would like an undelete feature couldn't care less about hiding porn. Hoppers keep erasures for 2 days, then they are gone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Personally, never had a need to do this.
> 
> What time frame - 1 hour, 1 day, forever? Being able to undelete would mean you'd still have the program on your DVR and thus occupying space.
> 
> So much is available on demand so you can get almost anything back.


Though last I used it, I think for CBS, it was SD only. Though I did use it for NBC when they preempted The Voice for football and that was HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CTJon said:


> Personally, never had a need to do this.
> 
> What time frame - 1 hour, 1 day, forever? Being able to undelete would mean you'd still have the program on your DVR and thus occupying space.
> 
> So much is available on demand so you can get almost anything back.


Having an undelte feature doesn't take up any space at all. All it does is allow you to un delete stuff that you most recently deleted when the DVR doesn't need that space already for something new. DVRs don't actually delete the programs, they just record new ones over them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Having an undelte feature doesn't take up any space at all. All it does is allow you to un delete stuff that you most recently deleted when the DVR doesn't need that space already for something new. DVRs don't actually delete the programs, they just record new ones over them.


As long as it's only a few days. Something like 2 days would work. One of his examples, a year, would be unworkable unless it "undeleted" by downloading it.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Having an undelte feature doesn't take up any space at all. All it does is allow you to un delete stuff that you most recently deleted when the DVR doesn't need that space already for something new. DVRs don't actually delete the programs, they just record new ones over them.


As long as you, the user, understand that deleted programs will go away if space is needed. I can see threads on this forum about the system deleted stuff that I didn't want it to -not knowing that it needed the space.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CTJon said:


> As long as you, the user, understand that deleted programs will go away if space is needed. I can see threads on this forum about the system deleted stuff that I didn't want it to -not knowing that it needed the space.


It really would need to be a set amount of time, like 2 days, unless the drive was almost full then all bets off.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> As long as it's only a few days. Something like 2 days would work. One of his examples, a year, would be unworkable unless it "undeleted" by downloading it.


Why? there is no need for a time limit of any kind. It should simply keep whats been deleted until space is needed for something else and always record over the oldest deleted program first. Simple as that.... So if you dont record much you could have stuff available to un delete for months, if you record tons, it may last hours.. it should have zero impact on what you want to record.. and be totally seamless and transparent unless you need to actually use it. Its one of the few things I believe Tivo got very right...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why? there is no need for a time limit of any kind. It should simply keep whats been deleted until space is needed for something else and always record over the oldest deleted program first. Simple as that.... So if you dont record much you could have stuff available to un delete for months, if you record tons, it may last hours.. it should have zero impact on what you want to record.. and be totally seamless and transparent unless you need to actually use it. Its one of the few things I believe Tivo got very right...


Not for any technical reason, but I think it should be something that's predictable in a normal use case.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

No real reason to set aside space for it. If your drive is full you'd have virtually no delete option. If you have space you'd potentially have weeks or months of shows in there. These shows are all still on the drive with a flag set to not display when they are "deleted". They don't actually get deleted until another show get written in it's space. As such there really isn't a huge reason why D* couldn't implement this feature. The UI is already there, the show flags are there, push button x while in list and it shows you the deleted shows and an option to recover which simply changes the show's flag back to visible. They could probably have it done in a few hours of work. Actually I'd be shocked if it wasn't already done and for whatever the reason, it is turned off or was removed because they didn't want it in there.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Not for any technical reason, but I think it should be something that's predictable in a normal use case.


Eh I would say what is left on any individuals DVR will likely be consistent. Someone with lots of room always will have lots to un delete. Someone who regularly has 1% free will have very little always. I think the predictability part takes care of itself in these instances. .


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thirty replies to answer 'No'. Moving on. :icon_cool


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dbronstein said:


> Why not have an option to permanently delete shows from the recycle bin? That would allow people to delete their porn.


It takes an additional click, but the recycle bin can be emptied immediately. I believe individual shows can also be permanently deleted.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Eh I would say what is left on any individuals DVR will likely be consistent. Someone with lots of room always will have lots to un delete. Someone who regularly has 1% free will have very little always. I think the predictability part takes care of itself in these instances. .


The issue of an almost full drive does not exist with the Hoppers' undelete feature. There is no limit on external drive storage on the account other than 6TB connected at one time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> The issue of an almost full drive does not exist with the Hoppers' undelete feature. There is no limit on external drive storage on the account other than 6TB connected at one time.


I can have a 16 TB drive connected to a genie. Don't see that's really an issue if you want to go that route.


----------

